# Great Bottom Fishing Trip



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

No fighting belts makes some sore bellies or ribs.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Evidence of an epic trip!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great video capt, first class operation!


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------

